# Tp-link tl-wn321g usb wireless works



## frankpeng (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi, guys!
I just made TP-LINK TL-WN321G USB wireless key worked with FreeBSD 8.2 with hostapd by using rum.

In loader.conf, I put

```
if_rum_load="YES"
```

In hostapd.conf
change *hw_mode=a* to *hw_mode=g*

Now it is working! I can use Windows and Ubuntu to access it!


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 18, 2010)

It's always good to know what works.  What we need to know though is version number and what chipset it has.

TP-LINK puts out devices with specific model numbers and then changes the internals (chipset) without changing the model number. Only the (unadvertised) version number changes. One will have an open source driver and the other won't. That is why the version number and chipset needs to be noted. This is a common problem, but I have recent experience with a TP-LINK TL-WN422G which is why I ask. I did my research and then received a device which was useless because they had recently changed the chipset.

Edit: I looked into it some more and see the rum driver supports Ralink RT2501 and RT2601. Anyway, let's hope TP-LINK doesn't change this model to an unsupported Atheros as well.


----------

